# طرق حساب جميع احجام ومساحات الاشكال الهندسية



## ملك القلوب (11 نوفمبر 2010)

توجد صورتين فى الملفات المرفقة عليهم الاشكال دى 
وده رابط عليه جميع الاشكال 

:15:

http://www.efunda.com/math/areas/indexarea.cfm


تحياتى


----------



## karimco (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## abdogeneral (11 نوفمبر 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohammedshaban (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووور


----------



## adhmdemo (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## خلوف العراقي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابورنيم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابورنيم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووور بارك الله فيك , jsgl


----------



## hady2 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## حيدر العقابي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء يا اخي


----------



## mohammedsharaby (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## العبد لله (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس ريالي (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور ووفقك الله


----------



## amrcivil (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله*


----------



## darknight2010 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد دهشورى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور جداجدا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## shrek (16 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا ووفقك الله


----------



## algabry (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررر اخي الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## طارق عبد الباسط0 (13 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووررررررررررر علي الحساااباات انا كنت محتاااجهااا


----------



## Hind Aldoory (15 ديسمبر 2012)

​بارك الله بك وجزاك كل خير


----------



## اشرف العراقي (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## smsmalx (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق الساحل (15 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## taiscer (15 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علي77 (26 فبراير 2014)

شششششششششششششششكرررررررررررااا:28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28::28:


----------

